# pgh area my bagged mkv gti



## chief roberts (Sep 26, 2009)

hope these work. let me know what you think. much thanks to chad n zack! couldn't be happier with it!!











_Modified by chief roberts at 11:42 PM 10-16-2009_










_Modified by chief roberts at 11:43 PM 10-16-2009_


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: pgh area my bagged mkv gti (chief roberts)*

cool, links to other sites for pics.


----------



## chief roberts (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: pgh area my bagged mkv gti (Still Fantana)*

sry, i just joined. i m still trying to figure everything thing out. thats the onlyway i could figure out how to et pictures up..


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: pgh area my bagged mkv gti (chief roberts)*

Sign up if you havent already to some type of imgae hosting site, i.e. photbucket/flikr/imageshack get the URL tags and post em up.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: pgh area my bagged mkv gti (chief roberts)*

those links are fine, just have to wrap img tags around them.
































_Modified by ENRGZR at 10:31 PM 10-16-2009_


_Modified by ENRGZR at 10:31 PM 10-16-2009_


----------



## chief roberts (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: pgh area my bagged mkv gti (ENRGZR)*









ok i finally got it figured out! thanks let me know what you think!


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

Easystreet front struts?


----------



## chief roberts (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: (michaelmark5)*

yep!


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (chief roberts)*

Oh nice man! I live in New Ken; I see your car all the time. I passed you at Taco Bell the other night and it looks good! I drive a gray mk5 rabbit daily (stock, 2dr) and have a low teal mk3 jetta on hydraulics. My roommate drives the black mk5 jetta, low on black 5-spoke wheels and tint.


----------



## chief roberts (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: (Afazz)*

o yeh i've seen that mkv jetta around every once in a while its sick! i am pretty sure i ve seen your teal jetta at oktoberfest this year n i was out on my road bike n saw it once n gave you a thumbs up haha. its sick! my car is my daily so people see me everywere. my cousin n friend zack just bagged it for me the other weekend. im reall happy with it.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (chief roberts)*

lol, yeah you were the guy on the road bike by the cemetary on Rt. 56, near Burrell high school and Midas? I saw you like jumping off your bike yelling something and giving the thumbs up







Your car looks good man, I'll have to flag you down sometime and check it out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chief roberts (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: (Afazz)*

yeh haha that was me. i literally just finished painting my air tank in the trunk i just post a new topic with pics of it. im real pumped how that came out i spent like 8 hours on it today. haha


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (chief roberts)*

John- Car looks good. I'm also diggin the tank. Looks like you put a lot of time into it. We are gonna have to get a better photoshoot on this one. 
Road bike


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (BEANS)*

Looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 00boraslow (May 22, 2004)

*Re: (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_ Your car looks good man, I'll have to flag you down sometime and check it out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2
I always see your car and wave. Car looks great. 
Where at in New Ken do you live?


----------



## Stallion (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (00boraslow)*

car looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
is that the Terminal warehouse buildings on the Southside?. My office is in there. nice backdrop for a photo shoot


_Modified by Stallion at 5:15 AM 10-19-2009_


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (michaelmark5)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chief roberts (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: (00boraslow)*

vhs area so iam always out n around that little stretch of 56 n all over burrell new ken area you can usually spot the bike on the roof haha


----------



## chief roberts (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: (Stallion)*

yeah thats in the south side me n a friend found that spot a while ago i just like the brick road n the dim lights makes for a cool setting


----------



## 2.02VR6 (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: (chief roberts)*

LOWER IT


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (2.02VR6)*

Word to the Burgh... Check out my Club dude come to the next meeting or event. I'm getting ready to bag my B5 passat this winter.
-Chatham


----------



## DubCityVR6 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (Kaos26003)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a Pittsburgh dub, looks good
Ill be moving down to the area as soon as i get transfered at my job. hopefully within a month


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.02VR6* »_LOWER IT


----------



## dubbinjeastin (Sep 16, 2007)

Bags were created for Pittsburgh drivers.


----------



## vwarge138 (May 2, 2006)

diggin the fixie


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: pgh area my bagged mkv gti (chief roberts)*

I saw you tonight in my mk5 rabbit, gave the thumbs up right by the BP station http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chief roberts (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: pgh area my bagged mkv gti (Afazz)*

hahah o hell yeh i saw you i was jammin to some zztop!


----------

